# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  أبيات حكم  وأدب  جميلة ... اقرأها وقل رأيك ..؟!

## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم نلقاه 
أما بعد . 
فهذه كتابة أبيات قرأها علينا شيخ لنا وكتبتها : 

وفضلا لا أمرا يكتب كل انسان أفضل خمس أبيات قرأها .
وهاهن : 
1_ اعز مكان في الدنا سرج سابح _ وخير جليس في الزمان كتاب ____ القائل : المتنبي 
2_ وإني لمن قوم كأن نفوسهم بها انف_ أن تسكن اللحم والعظم ______ القائل : المتنبي
3_بيض الصفائح لا سود الصحائف_ في متونهن جلاء الشك والريب___ القائل : أبو تمام
4_برقت له مسنونة تتلهب _ أمضى من القدر المتاح وأغلبُ_________ القائل : الحبشي الذبيح 
5_حزت فلا حد الحديد مخضب بدم _ ولا نحر الذبيح مخضّب________ القائل : الحبشي الذبيح
6_سيذكرني قوم إذا جد جدّهم _ وفي الليلة الظلماء يفتقد البدر________ القائل : أبو فراس الحمداني
7_كفى بك داءا أن ترى الموت شافيا _ وحسبك المنايا أن يكن أمانيا ___ القائل : المتنبي 
8_صن النفس واحملها على ما يزنها_تعش سالما والقول فيك جميل____ القائل : علي بن أبي طالب
9_ ولست بمستبق أخا لا تلمه _ على شعث أي الرجال المهذب______   القائل : النابغة الذبياني       
10_ وليل كموج البحر أرخى سدوله _ عليّ بأنواع الهموم ليبتلي ____ القائل : امرئ القيس                 
11_ فيا لك من ليل طويل وكأن نجومه _ بكل مغار الفتل شدت بيدبل _ القائل : امرؤ القيس 
12_ ألا أيها الليل الطويل ألن انجلي بصبح _ وما الإصباح منك بأمثل _ القائل : امرؤ القيس 
13_ ناح الأذان وأعول الناقوس _ فالليل أكدر والنهار عبوس ______ القائل : إبراهيم طوقان 
14_ مكر مفر مقبل مدبر معا_ كجلمود صخر حطه السيل من علِ ___ القائل : 
15_ صنت نفسي عن ما يدنس نفسي_ وترفعت عن جدا كل جبس ___ القائل : أبو عبادة الوليد التنوخي
16_اختلاف الليل والنهار ينسي_ أذكُر ليَ الصبا وأيام أُنسي ______ القائل : احمد شوقي 
17_ريمٌ على القاعي بين الباني والعلم _ أحلّ سفك دمي بالأشهر الحرم_ القائل : احمد شوقي 
18_نبّئتُ أن رسول الله أوعدني _ والوعد عند رسول الله مأمول___ القائل : قصة كعب بن زهير 
19_كميش الإزار خارج نصف ساقه_بعيد عن الآفات طلاع أبجد__ القائل : دريد بن الصّمّة
20_يمينا لنعم السيدان وجدتما_على أي حال من سحيل ومبرما______ القائل : زهير بن أبي سلمى
21_تداركتما عبسا وذبيانا بعد أن تفاونوا_ودقوا سهما عطر منشم____ القائل : زهير بن أبي سلمى
22_رأيت المنايا خبط عشواء من تصب_ ومن يُترك يعمّرفيهرم_____ القائل :زهير بن أبي سلمى
23_سئمت تكاليف الحياة ومن يعش_ ثمانين حولا لا أبا لك يسئم____ القائل :
24_أبا الزهراء قد جاوزت قدري بمدحك_ بيد أن لي انتسابا_______ القائل :أحمد شوقي
25_مدحت العالمين فازددت قدار_فحين مدحتك اجتزت السحاب_____ القائل :أحمد شوقي
26_أدر ذكرى من اهوى ولا بملام_ فإن أحاديث الحبيب مدام_______ القائل :علي محمود
27_زعم البوارح أن رحلتنا غدا_وبذالك ينعاب الغراب الأسود_______ القائل :النابغة الذبياني
28_أفاطم مهلا بعض هذا التدلل_وإن كنت قد أزمعت صرمي فتجمل____ القائل :امرؤ القيس
30_وكأن سبيكة من بيت راس _ يكون مزاجها عسلا وماءا _________ القائل :حسان بن ثابت
31_وأطلس عسال وماكان بصاحبي_دعوت موهنا بنار فأتاني________ القائل : الفرزدق
32_وطاو ثلاث مرمل ببيداء لم _ يعرف بها ساكن رسما__________ القائل : قيس بن الملوح
33_يقولون ليلى بالعراق مريضة_ فيا ليتني كنت الطبيب المداويا ____ القائل :قيس بن الملوح
34_قالوا عنك سوداء حبشية_ ولولا سواد المسك ما انباع غاليا______ القائل :عنترة بن شداد
35_هل غادر الشعراء من متردم_ أم هل عرفت الدار بعد توهمي____ القائل :عنترة بن شداد
36_ألا هبّي بنصحك فتصبحين_ ولا تبقي من خمور الأندرينا______ القائل :عمرو بن كلثوم
37_لسان الفتى نصف ونصف فؤاده_فلم يبقى إلا صورة اللحم والدم__ القائل :زهير بن أبي سلمى 
38_لسانك لا تذكر به عورة أمرئٍ_فكلك عورات وللناس أعين_____ القائل :الشافعي
39_وعينك وإن بدت لك سيئة_ فقل يا عين كل سوءات وللناس أعين__ القائل : لا اعلم 
40_وما المال والأهلون إلا ودائع _ولا بد من يوم تسترد فيه الودائع___ القائل :لا اعلم
41_لولا المشقة لساد الناس كلهم _الجوع يفقر والإقدام قتّال________ القائل :المتنبي
42_لولا الحياء لهاجني استعبار_ولزرت قبرك وقبر الحبيب يزار____ القائل :جرير
43_نسي الطين ساعة أن طين _حقير فصال تيها وعربد__________ القائل :ايليا أبو ماضي
44_يا أخي لا تمل بوجهك عني_ ما أنا فحمة ولا أنت فرقد ________ القائل : ايليا أبو ماضي
45_مالت عليّ الشعيرات البيض يارا_ وقالت يا أبتي لا ارضى لك الكبرا__ القائل :غازي القصيبي
46_قلت :أي بنيتي هبك طاردت الشيب هاهنا_في إحتيالك بالذي استترا___ القائل :غازي القصيبي
47_آذنتا بينهما أسماء _ رب ثاوٍ يمل منه الثّواء_______________ القائل :الحارث بن الحلز اليشكري
48_إذا بلغ الفطام لنا صبيا _ تحن له الجبال ساجدينا ___________ القائل :عمرو بن كلثوم
49_وأنا التاركون إذا سخطنا _ وأنا الآخذون إذا رضينا _________ القائل :عمرو بن كلثوم 
50_ لخولة أطلال ببرقة ثهمد _ تلوح كباقي الوشم في ظاهر اليد ____ القائل :طرفة بن العبد 
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .
ما قلتم وما رأيكم في الأبيات ؟؟؟ 
وسأكمل ان شاء الله موضوعين آخرين قريبا في نفس النفس .
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو الفداء أحمد بن طراد

جيد ، جمعت بين الأصالة في القدم ، وبين الحداثة في المعاصرة ، بارك الله فيك ، أما أفضل أبيات قرأتها فسأنبيكها في وقت لاحق لحلول الصوراف بساحتي الآن

----------


## أبوعبدالفتاح السلفي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليك ورحمة الله و بركاته
الأخ الهمام أبو همام حفظه الله ورعاه

فكرة جيدة أعجبتني الأبيات ، وهي بحق جميلة تحمل في أعطافها معانٍ بليغاتٍ ، وحكمٍ باهراتٍ ، وبلاغة وفصاحة ، وخيال قوي .

______________________________  __
14_ مكر مفر مقبل مدبر معا_ كجلمود صخر حطه السيل من علِ ___ القائل : 

القائل : امرؤ القيس

______________________________  _

23_سئمت تكاليف الحياة ومن يعش_ ثمانين حولا لا أبا لك يسئم____ القائل 

القائل : زهير بن أبي سُلمى
______________________________
ولك منّي فائق الود و الإحترام

مودتي حتى يوم القيامة 

محبكم :
أبو عبد الفتاح

----------


## أبوعبدالفتاح السلفي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي المكرّم اسح لي بوضع أبيات من  شعري
1 * اصدع بفعلك إن أردت مراتبا = فالمجد لا تمطي له الأقوالا 
2* الفخر كل الناس تحسنه = حتى بني الأوضاع في النسبِ
    أما المفاخر لا - وربك - يد = ركها سوى ذي الجدّ و التعبِ
3* ولدى الفؤاد حناجر مبحوحة = من طول ما نادت عليك فلم تُجِبْ
4* وإذا الفؤاد تلوّثت أغواره = فالسوء كل السوء في نطق الفمِ
    فالقلب بئر و اللسان دلائه = والقول خير أو كمرِّ العلقمِ
5* إن كان لومك أن مدحك شاغلي = فاسمع _ وربي _ لستُ عنه بتائبِ

________________
محبكم في الله:
أبو عبد الفتاح السلفي

----------


## أبو الفداء أحمد بن طراد

أفضل خمس أبيات هي :
(1)أحبابنا كلّ عضوٍ في محبَّتكِم  **     كليمُ وجدٍ فهل للوصلِ ميقات
لابن نباتة المصري
686 - 768 هـ / 1287 - 1366 م
محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن الحسن الجذامي الفارقي المصري أبو بكر جمال الدين.
---
(2)لَكِ يا مَنازِلُ في القُلوبِ مَنازِلُ  **     أَقفَرتِ أَنتِ وَهُنَّ مِنكِ أَواهِلُ
لأبي الطيب المتنبي
المُتَنَبّي
303 - 354 هـ / 915 - 965 م
أحمد بن الحسين بن الحسن بن عبد الصمد الجعفي الكوفي الكندي، أبو الطيب.
----
(3)ونأتمن العدو على حياة    ** وغمد السيف أعناق الرجال 
وهذا البيت من قصيدة لي 
---
(4)لَيتَ الحَبيبَ الهاجِري هَجرَ الكَرى   **   مِن غَيرِ جُرمٍ واصِلي صِلَةَ الضَنا
لأبي الطيب المتنبي
المُتَنَبّي
303 - 354 هـ / 915 - 965 م
أحمد بن الحسين بن الحسن بن عبد الصمد الجعفي الكوفي الكندي، أبو الطيب.
---
(5)كُلُّ الدِماءِ لِأَهلَها مَضمُونَةٌ    **إِلّا دَماً يَومَ الفِراقِ يُراقُ
ابن أبي حصينة
388 - 457 هـ / 998 - 1064 م
الحسن بن عبد الله بن أحمد بن عبد الجبار بن أبي حصينة أبو الفتح الشامي.

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

أحب كل أبيات المتنبي 
ومن جمالها لا أستطيع أن اختار

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

باررك الله فيك يا أخي أبا الفداء 

أبيات جميلة  . جزاك الله خيرا

هات لنا من أبيات المتنبي يا أبا الطيب 

شكرا لكم على الرد

----------


## معاذ احسان العتيبي

الشوق في القلب نار لا تفارقه ***ماذا يقـول الذي في قلبه نـار
طال الفراق وليل البعد أرقنـي*** ولم يصلني من الأحباب تذكار
وسال دمعي بصمت من تذكرهم*** دمع الرجال عزيز كيف ينهار
أجاب دمعي فقال الشوق فجرني*** فلا تلمني فإن الشـوق قهـار
سألـت الله في ظلـم الليالـي*** بمحـراب الهدى يعلو إبتهالي
بأن يحميك من شر البلايـا *** ويرزقـك السعادة في المعـالي
وتحيا خالدا دوما طهورا *** بفردوس الجنـان  فلا تبـالـي

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

ما شاء الله

أبيات جميلة والله 

شكرا لك يا أخي معاذ 

من يتحفنا بأبيات أخَر 
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## مظفرأحمد

سلمت يمناك التي خطّت ولافضّ فوك الذي نطق .  مشكور.
تقبلوا مني هذه الأبيات التي أعتبرها من أجمل ما قرأت ... يقول الشريف الرضي :
                             يا ظبية البان ترعى في خمائله     ليهنك اليوم أن القلب مرعاك   
                             الماء  عندك مبذول   لشاربه    وليس يرويك إلا مدمعي الباكي
                             هبت لنا من رياح الروض      رائحة بعد الرّقاد عرفناها بريّاك
                            سهم أصاب وراميه بذي سلم     من بالعراق لقد أبعدت مرماك 
                             أنت النّعيم لقلبي والشقاء له     فما أمرك  في   قلبي    وأحلاك
غغغغغغغغغغغغغغغ  غغغغغغغغغغغغغغغ  غغغغغغغغغغغغغغغ  غغغغغغغغغغغغغغغ  غغغغغغغغغغغغغغغ  غغغغغغغغغغغغغغغ  غغغغغغغغغغغغغغغ  غغغغغغغغ

----------


## سعد الحسيني

أبيات رائعة أخي معاذ وجميلة, وفقك الله, ونريد المزيد.

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

مظفر أحمد _ سعد الحسيني _

جزاكم الله خيرا ما قصرتم

نرريد المزيد

----------


## معاذ احسان العتيبي

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

وفيك بارك أخي ( معاذ ) .

----------


## موسي بن عقبة

حياك اللهُ أخي _ أبو الهمام البرقاوي _ وحفظك ورعاك وجعلك زخرا للإسلام

أفضلها:

الأول:
سيذكرني قوم إذا جد جدّهم _ وفي الليلة الظلماء يفتقد البدر________ القائل : أبو فراس الحمداني

الثاني:
 مكر مفر مقبل مدبر معا_ كجلمود صخر حطه السيل من علِ ___ القائل : ولم تذكره وللفائدة هو عمرو بن كلثوم

الثالث:
سئمت تكاليف الحياة ومن يعش_ ثمانين حولا لا أبا لك يسئم____ القائل :ولم تذكره وللفائدة  وهو زهير بن أبي سلمى

ومن المضحكات ألف أحدٌ على وزنه فقال:

سئمت تكاليف الحياة ومن يعش 25 حولاً لاأبا لك يطفش ( يزهق ( تنفقع مرارته)..) 

الرابع:
وعينك وإن بدت لك سيئة_ فقل يا عين كل سوءات وللناس أعين__ القائل: ولم تذكره أنت وللفائدة هو أحمد شوقي


الخامس:وليل كموج البحر أرخى سدوله _ عليّ بأنواع الهموم ليبتلي ____ القائل : امرئ القيس 

مرة أخرى جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## معاذ احسان العتيبي

> الثاني:
> مكر مفر مقبل مدبر معا_ كجلمود صخر حطه السيل من علِ ___ القائل : ولم تذكره وللفائدة هو عمرو بن كلثوم


أخي الفاضل هو لامرئ القيس لا عمرو بن كلثوم . فهو كما قال الكاتب . فراجع محفوظاتك . 

وامرئ القيسِ في معرض مدحه فرسه كما شرع من معلقته في مدحه حينما قال : 

وَقَدْ أغْتَدِي والطَّيْرُ فِي وُكُنَاتِهَا *** بِمُنْجَرِدٍ قَيْدِ الأَوَابِدِ هَيْكَلِ
مِكَرٍّ مِفَرٍّ مُقْبِلٍ مُدْبِرٍ مَعاً *** كَجُلْمُوْدِ صَخْرٍ حَطَّهُ السَّيْلُ مِنْ عَلِكَمَيْتٍ يَزِلُّ اللَّبْدُ عَنْ حَالِ مَتْنِهِ *** كَمَا زَلَّتِ الصَّفْوَاءُ بِالمُتَنَزَّلِ

عَلَى الذَّبْلِ جَيَّاشٍ كأنَّ اهْتِزَامَهُ *** إِذَا جَاشَ فِيْهِ حَمْيُهُ غَلْيُ مِرْجَلِ
مَسْحٍ إِذَا مَا السَّابِحَاتُ عَلَى الوَنَى *** أَثَرْنَ الغُبَارَ بِالكَدِيْدِ المُرَكَّلِ
يُزِلُّ الغُلاَمُ الخِفَّ عَنْ صَهَوَاتِهِ *** وَيُلْوِي بِأَثْوَابِ العَنِيْفِ المُثَقَّلِ
دَرِيْرٍ كَخُذْرُوفِ الوَلِيْدِ أمَرَّهُ *** تَتَابُعُ كَفَّيْهِ بِخَيْطٍ مُوَصَّلِ
لَهُ أيْطَلا ظَبْيٍ وَسَاقَا نَعَامَةٍ *** وإِرْخَاءُ سَرْحَانٍ وَتَقْرِيْبُ تَتْفُلِ ( وما أجمله من تشبيه) . 
ضَلِيْعٍ إِذَا اسْتَدْبَرْتَهُ سَدَّ فَرْجَهُ *** بِضَافٍ فُوَيْقَ الأَرْضِ لَيْسَ بِأَعْزَلِ
كَأَنَّ عَلَى المَتْنَيْنِ مِنْهُ إِذَا انْتَحَى *** مَدَاكَ عَرُوسٍ أَوْ صَلايَةَ حَنْظَلِ .

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

جزاكما الله خيرا ً أخي : موسى بن عقبة ومعاذ العتيبي

----------


## موسي بن عقبة

> أخي الفاضل هو لامرئ القيس لا عمرو بن كلثوم . فهو كما قال الكاتب . فراجع محفوظاتك . 
> 
> وامرئ القيسِ في معرض مدحه فرسه كما شرع من معلقته في مدحه حينما قال : 
> 
> وَقَدْ أغْتَدِي والطَّيْرُ فِي وُكُنَاتِهَا *** بِمُنْجَرِدٍ قَيْدِ الأَوَابِدِ هَيْكَلِ
> مِكَرٍّ مِفَرٍّ مُقْبِلٍ مُدْبِرٍ مَعاً *** كَجُلْمُوْدِ صَخْرٍ حَطَّهُ السَّيْلُ مِنْ عَلِكَمَيْتٍ يَزِلُّ اللَّبْدُ عَنْ حَالِ مَتْنِهِ *** كَمَا زَلَّتِ الصَّفْوَاءُ بِالمُتَنَزَّلِ
> 
> عَلَى الذَّبْلِ جَيَّاشٍ كأنَّ اهْتِزَامَهُ *** إِذَا جَاشَ فِيْهِ حَمْيُهُ غَلْيُ مِرْجَلِ
> مَسْحٍ إِذَا مَا السَّابِحَاتُ عَلَى الوَنَى *** أَثَرْنَ الغُبَارَ بِالكَدِيْدِ المُرَكَّلِ
> ...


حفظك الله ورعاك ، اختلط الأمر عليّْ

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

وإياك .!

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

يخاطِبُنيْ السَّفيهُ بكلِّ قبـح ٍ ** فأكره أن أكونَ له مـجـيبا 
يزيدُ سـفاهة ً فأزيدُ حلما ً ** كعودِ زادهُ الإحراقُ طـيـبا

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

الأبياتُ جميلةٌ ، عذبةٌ ، وأصيلة ..
أحسن الله إليكم على لم شمل مُتناثر من الدرر ..

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

وإليكم أحسن أختنا الفاضلة / ربوع الإسلام .

----------


## عبد الله اليوسف

8_صن النفس واحملها على ما يزنها_تعش سالما والقول فيك جميل____ القائل : علي بن أبي طالب

هذا البيت يُنسب إلى علي بن أبي طالب، ومن الناس من يعزوه إلى الشافعي. والصحيح أنه من شعر  كمال الدين عثمان بن عمر بن ناصر المعروف بنائب الحسبة (ت 587هـ)، ذكر هذا الصفدي في الوافي بالوفيات وهذه عبارته:
"عثمان بن عمر بن ناصر  كمال الدين  أبو عمرو الأنصاري العدل المعروف بنائب الحسبة بدمشق . كان عدلا مرضيا ثقة . توفي سنة سبع وثمانين وست مائة بدمشق . وأورد له ابن الصقاعي شعرا : 
صن النفس واحملها على ما يزينهـا ... تعش سالما والقول فيك جميل 
ولا تولين الناس إلا تجمــــلا ... نبا بك دهـــر أو جفاك خليل 
وإن ضاق رزق اليوم فاصبر إلى غد ... عسى نكبات الدهر عنك تحـول 
فيغنى غني النفس إن قــل ماله ... ويغنى فقير النفس وهو ذليــل 
ولا خير في ود امرئ متــلون ... إذا الريح مالت مال حيث تميــل 
وما أكثر الإخوان حين تعـدهم ... ولــــكنهم في النائبات قليل "

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

بورك فيكم أخانا الفاضل / عبد الله اليوسف .
تنبيه جيد

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## الداعلي

شكرا أبا الهمام 

-يا حبذا الجنة واقترابها **** طيبة وبارد شرابها 

- صنت نفسي عما يدنس نفسي ***** وترفعت عن جدا كل جبس

- خل الدموع تزيح بعض عذابي **** واجعل مطاياها رثاء سبابي

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

بورك فيك , والثاني مكرر  :Smile:

----------


## ايدير

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته أجو قبل كل شئ النصيحة لك بمرعات بعض الابيات التي لا تجوز في ديننا مثا قول الشاعر اني رأيت المنايا خبط عشواء فهذا و الله اعلم فيه كلام ارجو مراجعت الامر أما عموما فاني أشكرك شكرا جزيلا على ما بذلته من جهد جهيد في جمع و تخريج هذه الابيات و شكرا.

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

بورك فيكم " ايدير "

----------


## عماد الدين زيدان

ما أجمل المشاركات

----------


## أبو معاذ المنفلوطي

*وكنتُ أرى هَجْراً* *فِراقك ساعة**ً* *=** ألا لا بَلِ الموتُ التفرُّق والهَجْرُ*

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

زادك الله جمالا ًُ يابن زيدان .
وبورك فيكم أبا معاذ .

----------


## عبد الحميد سجاع

والله ما قصرتم وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا الشيخ أبا الهمام 
18_نبّئتُ أن رسول الله أوعدني _ والوعد عند رسول الله مأمول___ القائل : قصة كعب بن زهير 
8_صن النفس واحملها على ما يزنها_تعش سالما والقول فيك جميل____ القائل : علي بن أبي طالب
12_ ألا أيها الليل الطويل ألن انجلي بصبح _ وما الإصباح منك بأمثل _ القائل : امرؤ القيس 
23_سئمت تكاليف الحياة ومن يعش_ ثمانين حولا لا أبا لك يسئم____ القائل :  زهير بن أبي سلمى
38_لسانك لا تذكر به عورة أمرئٍ_فكلك عورات وللناس أعين_____ القائل :الشافعي

----------


## أم معاذة

> 48_إذا بلغ الفطام لنا صبيا _ تحن له الجبال ساجدينا ___________ القائل :عمرو بن كلثوم


أظنّ الصواب ـ والله أعلم ـ إِذَا بَلَـغَ الفِطَـامَ لَنَا صَبِـيٌّ *** تَخِـرُّ لَهُ الجَبَـابِرُ سَاجِديْنَـا ، هكذا سمعتها في حلقة وهج المشاعر.
وعلى كلّ فالبيت فيه غلوّ واضح، وهو مخالف لشريعتنا الإسلامية ، فالسجود لا يكون إلا لله .

باركَ الله فيك.

----------


## عبد المالك حريش

أظن قائل البيت الأربعين هو لبيد بن أبي ربيعة

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> أظنّ الصواب ـ والله أعلم ـ إِذَا بَلَـغَ الفِطَـامَ لَنَا صَبِـيٌّ *** تَخِـرُّ لَهُ الجَبَـابِرُ سَاجِديْنَـا ، هكذا سمعتها في حلقة وهج المشاعر.
> وعلى كلّ فالبيت فيه غلوّ واضح، وهو مخالف لشريعتنا الإسلامية ، فالسجود لا يكون إلا لله .
> باركَ الله فيك.


هو كذلك : "تخر " ... بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

بورك فيكم جميعا.

----------


## أبو أسامة الشمري

صنتُ نفسي عمّا يدنّس نفسي .... وترفـّعتُ عن جدا كل جبس ِ

البيت للبحتري ؛ وهو مطلع قصيدته السينية , وما يليه :

وتماسكتُ حين زعزعزني الدّهـ ......رُ التماسًا منه لتعسي ونكسي .
بُلَغ ٌ من صبابة العيش عندي .... طفـّفَتـْها الأيامُ تطفيف بخس ِ .
..

----------

